# Banana-Nut Waffles...LF



## Filus59602 (Aug 10, 2002)

Banana-Nut Waffles 

The same banana-nut flavor you love in pancakes bakes into golden delicious waffles. 

Makes 12 (4 inches each) squares 

2 cups Original Bisquick® mix 
1 cup mashed very ripe bananas (2 medium) 
1 cup milk 
1/4 cup finely chopped walnuts or pecans 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
1 egg 

Heat waffle iron; grease with vegetable oil or shortening. Stir ingredients until blended. Pour onto center of hot waffle iron. Close lid of waffle iron. 
Bake about 5 minutes or until steaming stops. Carefully remove waffle. 

1 Square: Calories 150 (Calories from Fat 70); Fat 8g (Saturated 2g); Cholesterol 20mg; Sodium 300mg; Potassium 150mg; Carbohydrate 18g (Dietary Fiber 1g); Protein 3g ++++ Diet Exchanges: 1 Starch; 1 1/2 Fat


----------

